# iphone is dead .... wont turn on ...help



## ritesh_41 (Jul 22, 2008)

ok....a week ago i dropped my iphone (3g 8gb black , out of warranty) in water and i got that white screen of death (wsod) .... i tried everything from resetting the phone, home + power button, home + power + volume, even restored in DFU mode, and finally i ended up replacing the lcd....
however i still got that wsod.....i tried playing around the solutions again and again....and at one time i got "a grey apple logo with white background" and it was working normally but like on "low backlight"....
i thought if i played around some more (with the internal wires and the lcd) i might get it to display fully....
but than the main problem occured....i no longer get any display...blank screen..
the things that are working are:
1. if i connect the itunes it recognizes as normal iphone
2. the vibrator slide works (iphone vibrates)
3. charging the phone works

any ideas on how i can fix this blank screen to work?
i have search all around google and none of the solution that work for other ppl have worked for me


----------

